# Powersand vs Aqualit



## Hugo Ferreira (Oct 13, 2005)

What do you think about Aqualit? 
In my opinion when mixed with some peat it's very similar to ADA Powersand.
Does anyone got some experience with this substracte?

Link for Aqualit (in gravels)
http://www.dohse-aquaristik.de/dohse/england/aqua/index.php


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I tried this substrate back when I was living in England. It left some good impressions. Most importantly it was really porous, more so than pumice, that plants readily used their roots to penetrate into the granules. I would definately use it over pumice any day.


----------

